# Help: I've ended up with hitchhiking guppies!



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I need some help, I've ended up with two hitchhiking guppies from a new plant and I'm not sure what to do! I don't know anything about guppies or how to care for them. At the moment they are in my 23 litre tank that is home to a single betta. 

I've moved the betta to a large jar floating in the tank as he is sick and I think on his last days/hours. I'm not sure why he's dying but I'm guessing the guppies are at risk too now? Yes I was silly and didn't rinse the plant before adding it to the tank! I dumped the plant in and saw these two in the tiniest puddle of water in the bottom of the bag :-/ Damn you local fish store!

Anyway what should I do with them? I have another tank that is 30 litres, live planted and home to one elderly betta and some red cherry shrimp. Should I move them there? As they are in the tank that's had the sick fish I don't want to risk spreading illness, I guess my best bet is to leave them be and hope they survive?



















Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Oh! They're cute! Looks like you have a couple of guppies. Quarantine for sure. Are they both males? Can you tell? If the one is female you have more than two guppies you know.
*snickers*
Sorry


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Yep, looked again, you have a potential family of guppies I do believe.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I think there's a male and female *groan* my betta is in a jar in the tank and I'm fairly sure he's dying, he's stopped moving and is barely breathing. I guess quarantine for these two means staying in this tank and hoping they don't die from whatever is killing my betta? I think he could have been ill when I got him.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm so sorry about your betta.
I would keep them and any equipment you use far away from your old betta for at least a month or 6 weeks. You don't want him compromised. 
Use different equipment too, including siphons, nets, cups etc.
No cross contamination till you're sure.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

So does that mean I should move them into the larger tank with my old betta after six weeks, or leave them in the 23 litre tank with my sick betta (who's no longer actually in the tank but in a jar inside the the tank)?


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

That depends. It might stress the sick boy. Do you have something you could put them in temporarily? 
A two gallon bowl or gallon jar or something?


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I could put them in a bucket. It might be pointless though, my sick betta just went sideways, I doubt he'll survive the night, I'm thinking of euthanizing him :'-(


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I've ended up moving the two guppies to a plastic container temporarily. It's quite small (around 3 gallons) but it's all I have on hand and will have to be a quarantine tank. I've added some gravel, a plastic plant, an old HOB filter and adjustable heater to the container. I'll make sure to do partial water changes every couple of days.

From what I can tell I've ended up with a male and a female. After a bit of reading I've learned that it's best to have a 1:2 ratio of males to females. Should I pick up another female or just leave it and hope that the female doesn't get harassed too much? 

Like I said, I have zero experience with these fish, I don't really want them or to deal with them breeding, but at the same time I don't have the heart to kill them! Maybe I should see if I can give them away?


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I am sure someone would be willing to take them. I certainly would love to take them. I don't have experience with guppies, but I would just leave the two unless she is getting harassed and then get 1-2 more females, but only if you plan on keeping them.


----------



## alecmerkel (Sep 17, 2015)

If you can care for a betta you can care for Guppies. Very easy fish same basic as betta. I remember waking up and trying to catch guppie fry hidden in my 20gallon when I was a kid because they would breed overnight. Very fun times.

Lets focus on your betta. I would put him in a small container and fill with only about 4-5 inches deep. If he is swimming sideways and having a hard time coming up for airs it's easier for him to swim less distance. Make sure its water that has not been in contact with the water from the aquarium. I would add maybe 1/2 teaspoon of aquarium salt. Let me know if he makes it through th night


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes please go to fish emergencies and post about him so maybe we can help him.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. I think I've found someone to take the guppies. I like the idea of keeping them but I don't have a spare tank for them, or the money to get one right now. Maybe I'll look into getting some more in future, they only cost $1 each after all!

This morning I lowered the water level in my bettas tank, I've added a dose of Blue Planet Multicure - hopefully he's still alive when I get home tonight..


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> Yes please go to fish emergencies and post about him so maybe we can help him.


One step ahead of you there! See http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...cies/betta-lethargic-not-eating-676081/page3/


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Floyd was dead when I came home :-(

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## alecmerkel (Sep 17, 2015)

Sorry for your loss 

I just lost one of my boys to.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss. If you want a fish from a breeder, I just got my second from someone here for only the price of shipping and he is very healthy.


----------



## Phantom663 (Mar 11, 2016)

Feel lucky u got cool fish for free! I would love the u right now


----------



## TankAddict (Apr 7, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

